# 1-AD Prohormone



## bludevil (Apr 3, 2001)

1st, I want to get your opinions on prohormones and if you've ever taken them. If so what were the results?

2nd, what do you think about the new prohormone called 1-AD by ErgoPharm. Sound to good to be true or is it really worth a try. ( one of the statements on the bottle say's its 7 times more anabolic than testestorone. )


----------



## Arnold (Apr 3, 2001)

If you're under 30, prohormones probably won't do you too much good.  I don't think that any oral prohormones are worth taking. If anything, try the topical sprays, such as the one's that Biotest makes.

As far as that product you asked about, never heard of it! Do you have a link to their site?


------------------
*got muscle?*


----------



## bludevil (Apr 3, 2001)

Prince, 

I don't have a link to their site but if you go to http://www.netrition.com/  it's the first product shown on the left hand side or you can look by brand under ErgoPharm and then choose 1-AD. By the way the guy who created the Andro and Norandro prohormones and sprays is the same guy who created this stuff. By the way I'm 28. To young or do you think I'm up there with the old guys.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 3, 2001)

I'll check it out.

Yeah, you're getting pretty damn old!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






------------------
*got muscle?*


----------



## Scotty the Body (Apr 4, 2001)

A friend and I tried an oral prohormone, it didn't do anything for me but my friend saw great results, so you'll have to try it out for yourself. 

------------------
Just another day in the gutter


----------



## Arnold (Apr 4, 2001)

Sounds interesting, but it also sounds like they are trying to capitalize on Patrick Arnold's name and rep. 

Conclusion, sounds skeptical, and for that price I would not be intereted in "testing" it. But I would love to hear about your experience if you decide to try it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*got muscle?*


----------



## BroadStreet (Apr 17, 2001)

I havn't used prohormones, but several guys at our gym do. I agree with Prince several guys I know have gotten solid gains using Androsol. I'll be trying it myself in the near future. As for 1AD, be careful! I know of three who tried it right when it came out. 2 suffered serious stomach discomfort and burning, well, I wont go there. The other fella had no side effects and seems to be making gains.  

------------------


----------

